# Fitting an omivent and reversing camera to a 680 Starline



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anyone else done this on a 2001/2 680G Starline?
I want to put the omnivent in the rear bed room to replace the roof light
Before I pull the old one out I have read there may be 12V in the area anyone found it? if not any suggestions for getting 12V to that area neatly ?

Also I have a nice camera to fit to the back but wonder where best to route the cable in.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have just fitted a Reverse Camera Kit to our C640 Starline. I took the cable through the inside of the 'van Being a second hand purchase there was plastic trunking running around the O/S lockers.I also renewed some of the old the match in. It is all a bit of "suck it and see" to use the best route. If the trunking (self adhesive from B&Q) is fitted inside the lockers you can hide a lot of the run. The lead for the auto reverse was taken underneath the 'van and tied to an original cable run, to eventually enter into the reversing light cluster. I took the power form the rear of the cigar lighter-via a fuse, so that I can use it without the engine being switched on - a good snnoper if you think someone is about round the rear!
The old adage of " measure twice, cut once" is to be borne in mind when siteing the camera on the outside rear.Mine entered into a rear roof locker, but I still had to make doubly sure so as not to enter into the toilet compartment - So be careful, be very careful!! as they say.
Best of luck,
Hovis :wink:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Hovis said:


> If the trunking (self adhesive from B&Q) is fitted


Oh yes. They have some brilliant plastic trunking about 6mm x 12mm, not self adhesive but double sided tape solves that.

It got me out of trouble on a nasty run through the living area and it's quite unnoticeable.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the camera is done.

Cut 21mm hole about 30mm below the top of the rear Alu panel.
This leads behind the wooden trim of the bed area, removed the trim (five screws)

Fixed camera to plasic section below hi level brake light with Stainless screws and sikaflex, routed cable thru hole with 21mm grommet bedded in sika .
Filled insulation space with rockwool.

Cables run behind wood trim, into existing conduit at rear lhs, into gragae, into bottom of wardrobe and under fridge. Behind cooker cupboards and under the kick strip of the door. Then above inside of gas locker to screen on dash.

Happy much easier to judge rear 'swing out' now too.

Next Omnivent but am now considering the waco cool air instead

http://www.outdoorbits.com/waeco-coolair-ca1000ac-p-323.html

Any reviews of that ?


----------

